# SHENZHEN | North Station Vientiane Center | 230m | 150m | U/C



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Located in Longhua District
U/C according to the article below








It's 250m on gaoloumi but I read 230m and 150m here








site













北站华润项目定名北站超核万象中心！已动工，打造5星购物中心_腾讯新闻


北站华润项目定名北站超核万象中心！已动工，打造5星购物中心




new.qq.com


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------

